# Տեղեկատվական Տեխնոլոգիաներ (ՏՏ) > Հեռահաղորդակցություն > Համակարգչային ցանցեր >  Proxy Server

## razmik21

Ի՞նչ է իրենից ներկայացնում Proxy Server-ը:

----------


## Elmo

Proxy Server-ը դա սերվեր է, որը թույլ տալիս կլիենտներին անուղակի հարցումներ կատարել որևէ ռեսուրսի: Օրինակ կայք-էջ բացել, միանալ ինչ-որ ինտերնետ չաթ սերվերի և այլն: Սկզբում հարցումները ուղվում են Proxy Server-ին, որը և դիմում է տվյալ ռեսուրսին ու տալիս կլիենտին:
Օրինակ ուզում եք բացել akumb.am կայքը և ձեր բրաուզերում կա պրոքսի սերվերի հասցեն, որին պետք է դիմեք: Proxy Server-ը ինքն իր անունից դիմում է akumb.am կայքին, ապա ստավցաի ինֆորմացիան տալիս է ձեզ:
Ինչու՞ Proxy Server, այլ ոչ ուղիղ հարցումներ: Շատ դեպքերում հոնց ուղիղ հարցումներ էլ կիրառվում են: Բայց երբեմն անհարժեծտ է լինում պահպանել այցելությունների ցուցակը, կամ սահմանափակումներ դնել կլիենտների վրա, բալանս կազմակերպել կամ էլ պետք է լինում, որ բոլոր հարցումները մեկ հասցեից երևան: Այդ դեպքում կիրառում են պրոկսի սերվերները:
Կարելի է այնպես անել, որ հարցումները անցնեն պրոկսի սերվերով, բայց ամեն հարցում անող երևա հենց իր, այլ ոչ Proxy Server-ի հասցեով: Այդպիսի Proxy Server-ները կոչվում են թափանցիկ՝ transparent Proxy Server-ներ:
Ավելի մանրամասն ու կոնկրետ տեխնիկական ինֆորմացիայի համար ցանցային ադմինիստրացիայի գրքեր կարող եք կարդալ:

----------

Chilly (28.12.2009), Legolas (28.12.2009), masivec (27.12.2009), NetX (28.12.2009), Rammstein (28.12.2009), razmik21 (28.12.2009), VisTolog (27.12.2009)

----------


## razmik21

> Proxy Server-ը դա սերվեր է, որը թույլ տալիս կլիենտներին անուղակի հարցումներ կատարել որևէ ռեսուրսի: Օրինակ կայք-էջ բացել, միանալ ինչ-որ ինտերնետ չաթ սերվերի և այլն: Սկզբում հարցումները ուղվում են Proxy Server-ին, որը և դիմում է տվյալ ռեսուրսին ու տալիս կլիենտին:
> Օրինակ ուզում եք բացել akumb.am կայքը և ձեր բրաուզերում կա պրոքսի սերվերի հասցեն, որին պետք է դիմեք: Proxy Server-ը ինքն իր անունից դիմում է akumb.am կայքին, ապա ստավցաի ինֆորմացիան տալիս է ձեզ:
> Ինչու՞ Proxy Server, այլ ոչ ուղիղ հարցումներ: Շատ դեպքերում հոնց ուղիղ հարցումներ էլ կիրառվում են: Բայց երբեմն անհարժեծտ է լինում պահպանել այցելությունների ցուցակը, կամ սահմանափակումներ դնել կլիենտների վրա, բալանս կազմակերպել կամ էլ պետք է լինում, որ բոլոր հարցումները մեկ հասցեից երևան: Այդ դեպքում կիրառում են պրոկսի սերվերները:
> Կարելի է այնպես անել, որ հարցումները անցնեն պրոկսի սերվերով, բայց ամեն հարցում անող երևա հենց իր, այլ ոչ Proxy Server-ի հասցեով: Այդպիսի Proxy Server-ները կոչվում են թափանցիկ՝ transparent Proxy Server-ներ:
> Ավելի մանրամասն ու կոնկրետ տեխնիկական ինֆորմացիայի համար ցանցային ադմինիստրացիայի գրքեր կարող եք կարդալ:


Շնորհակալություն պատասխանի համար: Ասեմ, որ շատ եմ հավանում բացատրելուդ ոճև… 
*Կարծում եմ բոլորին կհետաքրքրի նաև հետևյալ հարցերը.*
_1. Ի՞նչով է Proxy Server-ը տարբերվում սովորական սերվերից, որը NAT սկզբունքով կլիենտների հարցումները ուղղում է համապատասխան հոսթերին իր անունից: Չի կարելի՞ ասել, որ NAT-ի պարագայում հարցումը նույնպես անուղղակի է: 
2. Որոշ Proxy Server-ներ ունեն NAT և DNS Forwarding; ինպե»՞ս են այդ "սերվիսները" աշխատում Proxy Server-ում:
3. Արդյոք հնարավոր է թափանցիկ պրոքսիի դեպքում բրաուզերներում պրոքսի չտեղադրել: Այս դեպքում պրոքսի սերվերը ավտոմատ չի՞ "որսում" կլիենտներից համապատասխան հարցումները:_

Նախապես Շնորհակալություն:

----------


## Edz

*Elmo* ջան մի հատ էլ հարց ես տամ:
Ինչ ծրագրով խորհուրդ կտաս դա անել, դե ցանկալիա որ աշխատի Windows-ում, Linux-ի հավես չկա?

Ես դրել էի UserGate, ինտերնետը կաողացա հասցնել կլիենտներին, բայց արագության վրա սահամանապակում չստացվեց դնել

----------


## neutron

Իմ կարծիքով աոելի հեշտ կլինի դնել TrafficInsp կամ ISA...և մոռանալ նրա մասին :Smile:

----------


## Elmo

> *Elmo* ջան մի հատ էլ հարց ես տամ:
> Ինչ ծրագրով խորհուրդ կտաս դա անել, դե ցանկալիա որ աշխատի Windows-ում, Linux-ի հավես չկա?
> 
> Ես դրել էի UserGate, ինտերնետը կաողացա հասցնել կլիենտներին, բայց արագության վրա սահամանապակում չստացվեց դնել


UserGate-ը շատ պարզ ծրագիր ա, հենց դրանով էլ արա: Արագությունների սահմանափակումն էլ աշխատում ա, ես արել եմ ժամանակին: Մի բան ծուռ ես անում, որ չի լինում:
Առհասարակ էնքան շատ ծրագրեր կան, որոնք պրոկսի սերվեր էլ են ունենում ներկառուցված: Windows -ի տակ տոննայով կան, բայց չգիտեմ որն ա լավը : Մի բան քեզ հարմար գտի ու արա:
Կարծեմ Kerio -ն լավ պրոկսի սերվեր ունի ու արագության սահմանափակիչ էլ ունի:
Կարաս առանձին շրագրով էլ արագություն սահմանափակես, օրինակ Tmeter -ով: Շատ լավ ծրագիր ա: Սկզբում սահամափակում ես, հետո բաց ես թողնում պրոսկիի մոտ: Թեկուզ հենց քո նշած UserGate -ի:

----------

Edz (28.12.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Կարծում եմ բոլորին կհետաքրքրի նաև հետևյալ հարցերը.
> 1. Ի՞նչով է Proxy Server-ը տարբերվում սովորական սերվերից, որը NAT սկզբունքով կլիենտների հարցումները ուղղում է համապատասխան հոսթերին իր անունից: Չի կարելի՞ ասել, որ NAT-ի պարագայում հարցումը նույնպես անուղղակի է: 
> 2. Որոշ Proxy Server-ներ ունեն NAT և DNS Forwarding; ինպե»՞ս են այդ "սերվիսները" աշխատում Proxy Server-ում:
> 3. Արդյոք հնարավոր է թափանցիկ պրոքսիի դեպքում բրաուզերներում պրոքսի չտեղադրել: Այս դեպքում պրոքսի սերվերը ավտոմատ չի՞ "որսում" կլիենտներից համապատասխան հարցումները:


Մի քիչ ուշ էս հարցերին կանրադառնամ: Որոշ հարցեր այդքան էլ ճիշտ չեն ձևակերպված, բայց ընդհանուր հասկանում եմ ինչի մասին է խոսքը: Համ հարցերը կվերաձևակերպեմ, համ կպատասխանեմ: Եթե իհարկե ուրիշ պատասխանող չլինի

----------


## Elmo

> _1. Ի՞նչով է Proxy Server-ը տարբերվում սովորական սերվերից, որը NAT սկզբունքով կլիենտների հարցումները ուղղում է համապատասխան հոսթերին իր անունից: Չի կարելի՞ ասել, որ NAT-ի պարագայում հարցումը նույնպես անուղղակի է: 
> 2. Որոշ Proxy Server-ներ ունեն NAT և DNS Forwarding; ինպե»՞ս են այդ "սերվիսները" աշխատում Proxy Server-ում:
> 3. Արդյոք հնարավոր է թափանցիկ պրոքսիի դեպքում բրաուզերներում պրոքսի չտեղադրել: Այս դեպքում պրոքսի սերվերը ավտոմատ չի՞ "որսում" կլիենտներից համապատասխան հարցումները:_


1. NAT անող սերվերի նպատակը լրիվ ուիշ է: NAT -ի մասին առանձին գրել եմ թեմաներից մեկում, NAT -ի նպատակը բոլոր հարոցումների, կամ որոշակի պորտով, պրոտակոլով հարցումների *վերահասցեավորումն է*: Կամ կոնկրետ հասցեին ուղված հարցումի վերահասցեավորումը մեկ այլ հասցեին: Պրակսի սերվերը վերահասցեավորում չի անում, այն հարցումը անում է իր անունից, հետո տալիս է հարցման պատասխանը հարցում անողին: Պրոկսի սերվերի վրա կարելի է քեշ պահել: Այսինքն նույն ռեսուրսին երկրորդ անգամ հարցում անելիս, նա պատասխան ինֆորմացիան կտա քեշից, որը կարագացնի պրոցեսը: Պրոկսի սերվերը պահում է հարցումների պատմություն, որը չի անում NAT սերվերը: Պրոքսի սերվերը ունի նաև որոշակի պաշտպանողական և կազմակերպչական նպատակներ, որը NAT սերվերով չեն անում: NAT -ի պարագայում հարցումը հենց ուղակի է, հարցում անողի տեսակետից, որովհետև նա հարցումը ուղղում է կոնկրետ հասցեին, իսկ վերահասցեավորումը կատարում է NAT սերվերը:

2. հարցը սխալ է: Պրոկսի սերվերը NAT կամ DNS forwarding չունի: Դուք երևի շրագրային *փաթեթ* եք տեսել, որը իր մեջ ներառում է NAT սերվեր, իսկ DNS forwarding -ը հենց NAT է: Պարզապես DNS -ին ուղղված հարցումը NAT է լինում այն DNS-ների վրա, որը դրված է սերվերային համակարգչի վրա(որպես կանոն դրանք պրովայդերի տված DNS-ներն են):

3. թափանցիկ կլինի proxy սերվերը, թե ոչ, բրաուզերում հասցեն ակնհայտ նշելու հետ դա կապ չունի: Եթե ուզում եք բրաուզերում պրոքսի ակնհայտ չնշել, պետք է վերջնական երթուղիչի վրա, որը լռելյար օգտագործվում է այդ ցանցում(default gateway) NAT անել(վերահասցեավորել) հարցումները պրոքսի սերվերի վրա: Իհարկե խեսքը չի գնում բոլոր հարցումների մասին, այլ միայն այն հարցումների, որոնք ուզում եք, որ գնա պրոքսիով(օրինակ HTTP, FTP, SSL և այլն..): Դա անում են այդ պրոտակոլների պորտերի վրա վերահասցեավորում հայտարարելով: Հարցումը հասնում է կենտրոնական երթուղիչին և ստիպողաբար անցնում պրոսի սերվերով:

----------

Արևհատիկ (13.01.2010)

----------


## razmik21

> արցը սխալ է: Պրոկսի սերվերը NAT կամ DNS forwarding չունի: Դուք երևի շրագրային փաթեթ եք տեսել, որը իր մեջ ներառում է NAT սերվեր, իսկ DNS forwarding -ը հենց NAT է:


Նախ շնորհակալ եմ պատասխանելու համար: NAT կամ DNS forwarding-ը տեսել շատ հայտնի User Gate ծրագրում: Այնտեղ տարբերակ կար կամ միացնել դրանք կամ անջատել: Ի՞նչ ես կարծում ինչպես պրոքսի սերվերում կարող է պրոքսիի հետ միաժամանակ վերը նշվածները աշխատեն:

----------


## Elmo

> Նախ շնորհակալ եմ պատասխանելու համար: NAT կամ DNS forwarding-ը տեսել շատ հայտնի User Gate ծրագրում: Այնտեղ տարբերակ կար կամ միացնել դրանք կամ անջատել: Ի՞նչ ես կարծում ինչպես պրոքսի սերվերում կարող է պրոքսիի հետ միաժամանակ վերը նշվածները աշխատեն:


Դա պրոկսի սերվերի հետ կապ չունի: Պարզապես ծրագրն ունիվերսալ է ու էդ 2 ֆունկցիաներն էլ ունի:

----------


## Shah

Եթե ինչոր մեկին կհետաքրքրի linux ՕՀ-ի տակ օգտագործվող transparent proxy server-ի կարգավորումները կարող եմ տրամադրել, անհրաժեշտության դեպքում կօգնեմ:

----------


## min-mak

ժող սենց հարց ունեմ
Սպասարկում եմ ինտերնետ ակումբ, ընհանուր համակարգիչների քանակը 17-ն է + սերվերը, ինտերնետը Հայլայն է, մոդեմից մտնում է սերվեր, սերվերից էլ սվիչի միջոցով ցրվում լոկալ կոմպերին, այժմ միարժամանակ 7-8 կոմպ ինտերնետ մտնելու դեպքում ակնհայտորեն թուլանում է ինտերնետի արագությունը, չնայած որ դա նորմալ է: Հարցս հետևյալն է
եթե օգտագործեմ պրոքսի սերվեր զգալի տարբերություն կտա արագության մեջ?
միտքս այն է որ օգտագործելով պրոքսի սերվերի քեյշը կարելի է խնայել տրաֆիկը?
և ընդհանուր առմամբ արժի օգտագործել այն թե բացի օգուտից ունի վնասակար կամ պրոբլեմային կողմեր?

Ամեն դեպքում որ ծրագիրը խորհուրդ կտաք օգտագործել նման պարագայում?

----------


## Shah

> ժող սենց հարց ունեմ
> Սպասարկում եմ ինտերնետ ակումբ, ընհանուր համակարգիչների քանակը 17-ն է + սերվերը, ինտերնետը Հայլայն է, մոդեմից մտնում է սերվեր, սերվերից էլ սվիչի միջոցով ցրվում լոկալ կոմպերին, այժմ միարժամանակ 7-8 կոմպ ինտերնետ մտնելու դեպքում ակնհայտորեն թուլանում է ինտերնետի արագությունը, չնայած որ դա նորմալ է: Հարցս հետևյալն է
> եթե օգտագործեմ պրոքսի սերվեր զգալի տարբերություն կտա արագության մեջ?
> միտքս այն է որ օգտագործելով պրոքսի սերվերի քեյշը կարելի է խնայել տրաֆիկը?
> և ընդհանուր առմամբ արժի օգտագործել այն թե բացի օգուտից ունի վնասակար կամ պրոբլեմային կողմեր?
> 
> Ամեն դեպքում որ ծրագիրը խորհուրդ կտաք օգտագործել նման պարագայում?


 Իհարկե միայն կօգնի, "կարագացնի", ոչ մի բացասական կողմ չեմ տեսնում: Ուղղակի սպասարկումն ա ու վերջ(ասենք ամիսը մի անգամ քեշը մաքրելը): Իսկ խորհուրդ կտամ ինսթոլ անես ստանդարտ squid, Fedora-ի տակից: Հարցերի դեպքում դիմի:

----------

min-mak (10.10.2010)

----------


## min-mak

> Իհարկե միայն կօգնի, "կարագացնի", ոչ մի բացասական կողմ չեմ տեսնում: Ուղղակի սպասարկումն ա ու վերջ(ասենք ամիսը մի անգամ քեշը մաքրելը): Իսկ խորհուրդ կտամ ինսթոլ անես ստանդարտ squid, Fedora-ի տակից: Հարցերի դեպքում դիմի:


afr ջան համակարգը XP-ա, squid-ը կլինի տեղադրել XP-ի վրա?

----------


## Shah

> afr ջան համակարգը XP-ա, squid-ը կլինի տեղադրել XP-ի վրա?


 Խնդրեմ` http://system-administrators.info/?p=207 բայց ոնց որ խաշը բուխանկով ուտես... մի բան էն չի էլի..

----------


## min-mak

> Խնդրեմ` http://system-administrators.info/?p=207 բայց ոնց որ խաշը բուխանկով ուտես... մի բան էն չի էլի..


լավ իսկ XP-ի համար ինչ ծրագիր կառաջարկես?

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Ժողովուրդ ջան ՎԴՍ-ի կարգավորումներն էի անում,մեկ էլ տեսնեմ ամանօրի կապակցությամբ նոր ստատիկ,արագագործ,բարձր գաղտնիություն ապահովող ռուսական Սոկս 5 պրոքսի են նվիրել,եթե ինչ-որ մեկը ունի ռուսական պրոքսիի կարիք,ապա կարող եմ անվճար տրամադրել,պրոքսին լոգինով եւ կոդով է՝ պետք է օգտագործել *Proxifier* ծրագրով:

----------


## bear

Ժողովուրդ ջան շատ հաճելիա , որ քննարկում եք մի հարց , որի հետ ես անմիջական կապ ունեմ : Մենք ունենք պրոկսի սերվեր որտեղ 
վաճառում ենք որակյալ պրոկսիներ : Բոլոր պրոկսիները թարմացվում են 10 րոպեն մեկ : Եթե դուք լուրջ մտադրություն ունեք պրոկսի սերվեր օգտագործելու հարցում ապա այցելեք մեզ - http://www.proxybuy.com :

----------

